# wpa_supplicant: net.wlp1s0 has started, but is inactive

## luna80

come da titolo il risultato di quando avvio net.wlp1s0 è questo

net.wlp1s0 has started, but is inactive

da cosa potrebbe essere dovuto? ho provato a cercare ma niente...non mi muovo

grazie in anticipo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> da cosa potrebbe essere dovuto? ho provato a cercare ma niente...non mi muovo

 

Domanda stupida, ma la rete funziona comunque?

----------

## luna80

no, non va.

ma ora ho scoperto che il problema è che la rete è nascosta 

se do i seguenti comandi si mette a funzionare

```
wpa_cli scan
```

```
wpa_cli scan_result
```

ma li devo lanciare ogni volta che riavvio

----------

## tano70

Dovresti dirci di più sulla tua rete, è una wifi? 

io ad esempio quando avevo problemi con networkmanager che non si connetteva, usavo questo script che in automatico mi settava la connessione con la mia rete:

```
wpa_passphrase NOMEMIARETEWIFI "PASSWORDMIARETEWIFI" > /etc/NOMERETE.conf

wpa_supplicant -i wlp3s0 -c /etc/NOMERETE.conf &  (ovviamente nel mio caso è wlp3s0 tu devi adattarla alla tua interfaccia)

dhcpcd wlp3s0

Adesso creare materialmente lo script:

nano -w /etc/local.d/NOMECHEVUOwifi.start

e metti dentro queste righe:

!/bin/sh

#wpa_supplicant -i wlp3s0 -c /etc/NOMERETE.conf & dhcpcd &

wpa_supplicant -i wlp3s0 -c /etc/NOMERETE.conf &> /dev/null &  dhcpcd &> /dev/null &

```

Prova e facci sapere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## luna80

avete ragione, ho dato un pò troppe cose per scontato

si è una rete wireless con dhcp, wpa_supplicant

ora ho fatto partire l'installazione di xorg, quando avrà finito proverò il tuo script anche se grosso modo sono comandi che già ho tentato di usare ma senza successo

un passo per volta, ma ci sono quasi   :Embarassed: 

grazie mille   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso che quello che ti serve da aggiungere nella configurazione di una rete nascosta sia

```
scan_ssid=1
```

Descrizione

```
scan_ssid

        SSID scan technique; 0 (default) or 1.  Technique 0 scans for the

        SSID using   a broadcast Probe Request frame   while 1   uses a

        directed Probe Request frame.  Access points that cloak them-

        selves by not broadcasting   their SSID require technique 1,   but

        beware that this scheme can cause scanning   to take   longer to com-

        plete.
```

----------

## luna80

si, l'ho già aggiunto ma senza i comandi che ho postato sopra non si collega lo stesso

----------

## tano70

Luna ma alla fine hai risolto o no?  :Very Happy:  ti si vede scrivere molto di rado quì   :Cool: 

----------

## luna80

scusa tano, ieri ero un pò presa...ora ho tempo

si, ho risolto, ora funziona ma il problema é che non ho ancora capito come mai, che é una cosa che mi irrita...ho installato X riavviato e la rete é partita senza problemi...

odio quando le cose si sistemano "da sole", perché non hai controllo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

cmq ora funziona tutto tutto   :Razz: 

grazie mille sia a te che a fedeli   :Wink: 

----------

## tano70

eh si ti capisco, anche io la penso come te....la logica delle cose prima di tutto  :Very Happy:  comunque l'importante è che hai risolto dai....consolati cosi!

----------

